# first time in a wile



## little anth (Apr 12, 2008)

i have been very busy with lacrosse and finally had some time to get out and fish. i had 2 pickerel and my friend had 5 bass. all fish on a dropshot and under 1.5 lbs but i had fu nuntill lightning struck like 300 yards away and we had to leave. not bad for a few hours.ps wore the tinboats shirt :wink: [/b]


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 12, 2008)

We need pictures man, but ill take your word and give ya an ATTA BOY anyway!!

ostpics:


----------



## slim357 (Apr 12, 2008)

good to hear you made it out, and back safely. fishing (or doing anything for that matter) in lightening is just askin for it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2008)

ALL HAIL THE POST MAN!

Wondered what happened to you, glad you found your way back.

Next time, leave a trail of bread crumbs!


----------



## little anth (Apr 12, 2008)

i took one of the first bass my friend had then it was rainin and the fish were small ill post it up.lol he threw the shades on for the pic and there all messed up


----------



## little anth (Apr 12, 2008)

my bad guys ive been busy for a while and couldent make it on as much as i would like to.i tried a jig but the fish just kept swiping at it. they werent that big but ill take em. next time ill get more pics but the others were small. we lost an ok fish at the boat and all i could catch was pickerel. o well ill take em. it rained really hard for less that 5 min then got nice again. i fished for a bit more then the thunder came again off in the distance so we got out of there.down comes the rain now too


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2008)

It don't matter man, Get out there and have a good time!


----------



## shamoo (Apr 12, 2008)

way to get out and get a few fish, wondering what happened to ya, The "Post-man" cometh back :fishing:


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 12, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a good thime out there, until mother nature opened-up with the lightening. Not worth it to stay out there when that happens.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job post man! I don't mind catching pickerel as long as they don't bite through my line. Nice catchin


----------

